# Which LOTR has the ringdrop scene?



## Exocer (Apr 19, 2006)

Went to walmart yesterday to pick up LOTR, to find about 2-3 different sagas. I ended up buying WOTW instead since nothing helped me figure out which LOTR had that scene. Once my replacement driver comes I want some decent LFE to play through it:T


----------



## JCD (Apr 20, 2006)

Exocer said:


> Went to walmart yesterday to pick up LOTR, to find about 2-3 different sagas. I ended up buying WOTW instead since nothing helped me figure out which LOTR had that scene. Once my replacement driver comes I want some decent LFE to play through it:T



Are you talking about where Bilbo drops the ring? That's in Fellowship of the Ring. 

If you haven't bought them yet, I'd recommend getting the extended version. I think in the first one you get an extra 30 minutes of movie and a LOT more extras.

JCD


----------



## Exocer (Apr 19, 2006)

Yeah thats the scene alright! Thanks a lot for that.


----------



## Guest (May 5, 2006)

When I see ring drop scene, I think of the introduction during the huge battle in mordor where sauron is defeated. When his finger is cut off by the broken sword. THe ring hits the ground with a chest thumping "thud" If you have quality subwoofer you know what I am talking about. This is followed by him blowing up and the "shockwave" is sent out over the entire area--that is a nice bass sweep as well. It really doesn't matter because there is a ton of great bass scenes throughout the entire trilogy, plus they would still be great movies just based on the story alone, but the great story combined with crazy-good scenery, special effects and soundtrack and it is no mystery why they won so many awards. Never the less, the intro is obviously in "the Fellowship." I too will recommend getting the extended versions--well worth it. I got it just for the DTS. My system seems to really enjoy playing DTS recordings and sings better with them at a lower master volume level. Plus you get to see several scenes that were edited out of the originals. If you are looking for good reference material to show off your system the extended versions of the LOTR trilogy should be at the top of your list.


----------



## Sthrndream (Apr 21, 2006)

My favorite scene of the whole LOTR trilogy for bass is the battle between the Witch-King and Eowyn in ROTK. The mace hitting the ground is jaw-dropping.
The predictably impressive moments like Grond hitting the main gate and other battle scenes are nice too, but that one takes the cake for me every time.

For out-and-out showing off, I highly recommend the Frodo + Sam + Gollum scene inside the Volcano with deep heartbeats that'll chase any woman out of the house.


----------

